# Today on RO



## Elf Mommy (Oct 4, 2008)

[align=center]




[/align]

[align=center]Happy Birthday to:[/align]

[align=center]*angoragirl*[/align]

[align=center]And[/align]

[align=center]*bandit8501*[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]

[align=center][/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[/align]

[align=center]*Carolyn *has shared some news about some bad food! Is the brand of food youâre feeding your rabbit safe?[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]


[align=center]*Jenk* has some questions about using Revolution and the length of its effectiveness[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*Bon* has a suggestion for a home remedy that might work for your rabbits! Come read about it and share what you think![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]

[/align]

[align=center]Vote for your favorite Caption for Caption Contest #3! One day only!!![/align]

[align=center]A New Caption Contest is Up and Running! Come join the fun and laughter of creating funny things to go along with the posted photo![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*Baby Bunnies* is wondering how you keep your outside rabbits warm. Share your techniques with her here[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*Happi Bun* is not very happy today, as she had to part with one of her rabbits, Nikki. Go find out why in this thread, and share your sympathy.[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*NorthernAutumn* is having to deal with a vet tech who says she has a lot of experience with rabbits, but something doesnât smell quite right here![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*Babybunnies* is looking for some advice on how to help some rabbit owners take better care of their rabbits[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*rmv1983 *is thinking of rescuing, but wants to hear from some of our members who have bonded trios! Is this you? Go check out the thread![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*kherrman3 *has a hamster with a tumor that suddenly disappeared! Go read the story and see if you can solve the mystery![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*somebunnyâ*s male rabbit, hans is pulling fur! The scary part is, he might be eating it! Chime in with some advice and conjecture about why hans is behaving this way.[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]Go answer kherrmann3âs poll about whether or not your rabbit is enthralled with his/her own reflection in the mirror![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]

[align=center][/align]*SnowyShilohâ*s new sweetie, Phoebe Mae is a bundle of energy! Sheâs asking for some feedback about the way sheâs reacting to her binky sessions and about how she seems to be marking her territory already!
[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*Snufflez* is looking in the long-term for a Holland lop to adopt into the family. Do you live near Minnesota and/or know of a good breeder?[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]

[/align]

[align=center]These blogs have NEW INFORMATION!!![/align]

[align=center]Pegâs Place-the adventures & misadventures of all the buns hereâ¦âSomebunâs been sitting in MY chair!â Find out who![/align]

[align=center]MyRabbitsâ Warren and Cat Havenâ¦*MyRabbits* shares some information about past and upcoming shows and whatâs going on in her life.[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*bunnyfood *is excited about horseback writing and has created a post to share with all of us. Keep checking back here to hear how itâs going![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[/align]

[align=center]*kathy5* is considering adopting some guinea pigs into her family. Are you a guinea pig owner? Come give her some advice on owning one![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Do you have a shoe addiction? *pinksalamander* is admitting she has a problem. Join in the Shoes Anonymous thread and admit your addiction! Look at some awesome shoes, too![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center][/align]
[align=center]Trivia Question:[/align]

[align=center]what kept Elf Mommy busy and away from the computer to get the news done tonight???[/align]


----------



## Happi Bun (Oct 4, 2008)

Trivia Answer: Two baby kittens! Yes?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 4, 2008)

Yes!!!! (Read about it in the Let Your Hare Down Forum....cute pictures!!!)


----------



## Happi Bun (Oct 4, 2008)

Hurray! :biggrin2:I thought I responded to the thread last night, but apparently not. I was really tired so... but I responded today. Those pictures are great!


----------



## ADEE (Oct 4, 2008)

great anima's, great banners... well done!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Oct 4, 2008)

WOHOOO WELL DONE!
YOu got me to open 13 RO pages though!

Prisca inkbouce:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 5, 2008)

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> WOHOOO WELL DONE!
> YOu got me to open 13 RO pages though!
> 
> Prisca inkbouce:



I LOVE hearing that! I'm going to start telling our other reporters how many pages I opened from their posts! 

Thank you, Prisca!

Minda


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Oct 5, 2008)

Minda,

Hehee no problem! 
Have a good day! or night?

Prisca inkbouce:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 5, 2008)

Night now

Day there?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Oct 5, 2008)

YUp! 4.15pm? lol.

I'd love to chat online if you want? either on the chat thing or pm me!

Prisca inkbouce:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 5, 2008)

chat sounds good! maybe others will join us in the chat room!

Minda


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Oct 5, 2008)

You just left... wen i got on. im still on lol


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks for the mention guys  Need as many opinions as I can get


----------

